# Black Cherry Vase



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, here it is. Finally finished it. As from earlier post, I got the Cherry from a friend in Warren, about 60 miles north of where I live. Turned well and was very wet when turned. Soaked for 4 days in PEG and then dried for a week on mantle and then started microwaving and sitting in the sun until dry. Finished with over 40 coats of laquer (3 spray cans) and sand, sand sand then Beall Buffed until flass like. Why so many coats of laquer? ?Well, I keep spraying and sanding until all grain pores, wood imperfections are perfectly level which takes a lot of build up. Some like glass finish and other don't. My preference is glass like. Picture doesn't do finish justice. First project on the Mustard Monster lathe. When I get a few days off eventually and return from trip, I hope to do another project again. Anyway, here it is.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

WOW!!! Beautiful vase SK. I love that deep glasslike finish you put on it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet....I love the glass finish, beautiful work


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

The finish looks like you could just reach your hand right into it. It's beautiful.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !! You should be proud. 
LL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is BEAUTIFUL Slip!

How tall is it?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice piece of work !
Amazing finish. Your house must be looking like GB's these days. Amazing wood pieces everywhere.


----------



## Jeff Nicol (May 7, 2009)

*Glass like finish is good!*

Slip Knot, Looks like a winner to me!! Too put all that time into it means you are definitley hooked on turning. Thanks for posting the pictures of the steady rest, it looked real good sitting on your Mustard Monster!

Have a great day,

Jeff


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Project is I believe around 11" tall and 8" in diameter.

Welcome Jeff! To all that don't know Jeff, he is our newest member and he is the one who made my Steady Rest and I invited him here with all of our Southeast and South Texas members here. He sure does fine work and looks to be a very good turner as well. I am giving him green just to help him out here also.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I hit him with some green, that rest deserves some


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

bill said:


> I hit him with some green, that rest deserves some


OK can some one tell me how you do this?:help:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Very nice SK. That's a great way to start out on that awesome lathe...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert, juist click on the little scale icon on top of a persons post and it will allow giving green.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Green on both of you. Really liked the steady rest - if I can ever find time to see if I have the talent to do something that requires a steady rest I know where to look.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....excellent work! I really like the shape and that finish is incredible!! Keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is Beautiful Mate!! If you keep this up, I may be able to talk My better half into one of those big boy lathes....


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

That is gorgeous work, kudos!


----------

